# iPhoto books!



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

I need to have a portfolio sent for assessment by the fourth of march, one of the pieces is a photo book.

If i send it to be printed, will it be done in time (i'm planning to have them send it directly to the university)?

How long does it usually take you guys?

Thanks in advance


----------



## iamcrom (May 26, 2005)

Honestly, I ordered my poster through iPhoto last year, and it came when I almost forgot about it...

Give or take, 2 - 3 weeks will be a reasonable estimate on delivery status. Also, the fact that the actual shipment is coming from the States is one of the reasons of such delay. 

I think it's too late for your portfolio deadline. I suggest you find an alternative service in Canada. I remember someone mentioning lulu as a good alternative. (http://www.lulu.com)


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

Very well, anyone know about timing for this lulu thing?


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi Friends
I've found some more photo book information I'd like to share with you.

Disclaimer:
I still have never _seen_ a photo book from anyone, but not for lack of trying.
I ordered an iPhoto book from Apple a couple of years ago, and it never came because the shipper didn't know Canada was not a part of the USA. And even though my credit card was quickly credited, I was reticent to try again because of the effort that had gone into putting together a book that I thought was just right, then to have it never arrive.
Anyway, I think that part of the story has been covered here on ehMac before.

*Today:*
I've been experimenting with different book-making software, and I have to say that *MyPublisher* ( http://www.mypublisher.com/index.php ) seems to have an easier software to use than *iPhoto*. That's just my impression.

Also, MyPublisher has a 2-for-1 promotion right now.
(Promo Code: HOME241 )

Another photobook publisher that looks promising is something called *Blurb*
http://www.blurb.com/home/1/

I haven't yet tried putting together a book with their software, but I must say their site and book options look very good.

One drawback to Blurb is that other than Swiss Post, Blurb seems to ship only by UPS. 
I don't know where (in what country) Blurb is located, but I've sent them an email asking just that question, so we should soon find out. For now, because the shipping alternative is Swiss Post, I'll assume they're in Switzerland, but my assumptions have occasionally before been incorrect.

That's what I've found so far, and I hope I'll be giving a couple of nice photo books as Christmas presents this year.

Maybe you will too!


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm going to be ordering my first book through iPhoto (my wedding pictures) in the next week or so, with the hopes of having it for Christmas. If you're interested, I'll let you know how it goes.
I also need to look into Costco for books. It was recommended to me, but I haven't found the Mac software yet.


----------



## MacBookPro (Jun 22, 2006)

Costco Canada also has photo books. Somewhat customizable, $45 or so for a 20-image book. 2 to 3 week delivery. Check it out at a local Costco or at costco.ca.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

i stole this name said:


> How long does it usually take you guys?


We have ordered just one book through iPhoto and it arrived in just under 2 weeks. The same is true of our calendar order. The build quality of both was excellent as was the photo reproduction and I would use them again. If ordered soon, that should meet your deadline easily, though the xmas (yucchhh!) spendfest might stretch delivery times a little.

iCreate #47 had a 2 page feature on Blurb which interested me but I haven't pursued that yet. No other experiences.


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

SoyMac said:


> Hi Friends
> I've found some more photo book information I'd like to share with you.
> 
> Disclaimer:
> ...


Thanks !

the my publisher product looks great!

also the software is very good!


----------



## AGold (Jul 5, 2007)

I've used both viovio and blurb.

In my opinion, viovio books were terrible - 0 for 2 (great customer service, but the replacement book was much worse). Black and white images were green, and the square hole in the front of the book wasn't even close to aligned with the underlying image. Colour images were off as well. 

I also made a blurb book - which is great. I did one of the larger hardcover books with the glossy jacket. It looks and feels much more like a coffee table book you'd find in a bookstore. It shipped UPS from the states, but there was no brokerage fee - for some reason... 

My blurb book is over 150 pages, and it cost $79.95, plus $13.94 shipping (USD). The blurb software was incredibly slow on my powerbook, but they have since updated it, so maybe it's better now.

I've also seen that pikto in Toronto's distillery district makes books that look amazing, but I have no idea how much they cost or if they have a way to do it yourself online. I might try them soon.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

AGold said:


> I've also seen that pikto in Toronto's distillery district makes books that look amazing, but I have no idea how much they cost or if they have a way to do it yourself online. I might try them soon.


I have no experience with these guys - Pikto - just followed the last post and they have downloadable software for Mac - :: :: :: :: PIKTO :: :: :: ::. The outfit has a reputation for good work so this might be worth a look as it *is* Canadian. They refer to their product as "art" books but their prices seem a little stiff.


----------



## AGold (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah, I just checked out their site as well. I guess you pay for what you get. I've seen some samples of the books when I was in there and they are on another level in terms of quality. But it'll probably be 6 times as expensive as blurb... a large 150 page hardcover book will run you over $600!!


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

When ordering materials through Apple/iPhoto, I strongly recommend using a faster delivery option than the default. This will ensure prompt and accurate delivery. I learned this the hard way a few years ago - standard shipping option never arrives.


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

We order a book from Apple monthly.

We usually get them inside a week. 4 days seems to be the average turn around time .


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I ordered three iPhoto books for the first time, recently. They were all delivered in under two weeks, and they turned out fantastic! :clap:


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

I've ordered iPhoto books on two occasions. The first time, they arrived in about a week. The second time, I paid for express shipping and they arrived within 60 hours of my uploading the books!

As for quality, I've ordered both hard and soft cover versions. Both are fantastic. I get nothing but "Wow" when I show them to people.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi,
I've ordered from QOOP before and although their customer service etc was very helpful, I found the print quality to be not as good as it should be. This was right when the company started though, so maybe they have improved things?

Anyway, the CS people printed off a second book and sent it to me in hopes that it would look better.

The 2nd print was the same as the first, but none the less its a good coffee table book. Not good enough to display professional photos though...


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

scandy said:


> Hi,
> I've ordered from QOOP before ... ... the CS people printed off a second book ...


scandy, what/who is "QOOP" and " the CS people" ?


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh wasn't QOOP already mentioned in this post? My mistake...

QOOP QOOP--Home is an online printer that does a whole bunch of stuff like photo books, regular prints, etc...

And CS people = Customer Service


----------



## Robert-oh (May 2, 2003)

We ordered our first book from Apple in March after our family vacation to Maui. The book was fantastic and arrived in about a week. It really impressed our PC friends who couldn't believe the quality of the book and how great the template looked. They didn't think you could do that on a mac!


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

I just finished ordering 2 books (for the price of one!) from MyPublisher.
I gues the books will be here inside of two weeks.
I'll let folks know my impressions when they arrive.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

SoyMac said:


> .I don't know where (in what country) Blurb is located, but I've sent them an email asking just that question, so we should soon find out. For now, because the shipping alternative is Swiss Post, I'll assume they're in Switzerland, but my assumptions have occasionally before been incorrect....!


Well, here's the answer I received tonight:

General Support: Other

Discussion Thread
Response (Maggie)	11/14/2007 04:30 PM
Hi 
Thanks for your message and interest in Blurb!
Our offices are located in San Francisco, California in the United States.
We have three print facilities in the United States and one in the Netherlands.
Kind regards,
Maggie
Customer	11/14/2007 02:56 PM
Message from user sent through blurb.com follows.

=================================================================
CONTACT BLURB SUPPORT
=================================================================
Name (optional):

User question:
Hello
Where is Blurb (the company) located? What country?


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

A few months back I was about to order a iphoto book, then I went into the Apple store at Eaton Centre (I work a block away from Eaton Centre) they have sample books that I checked out, I thought they were too small and not that much Coffee Table like...

So I ordered from Blurb, the book they offer is larger and I got a Hard Cover with a glossy sleeve on it, and this really impresses people the quality was really professional, I would order again from them.

As I said I wanted the largest format I could get and Blurb offers a bigger book than Apple, which looks more like a kids story time book.

I guess the iphoto book and the mighty mouse are 2 things apple needs to really improve...


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

*wasting away in office hours...*

I have been following here because I have a project in mind and have become quite jaded with iPhoto's book production limitations. I have tried virtually every permutation and combination of themes. In general, my disappointment lies in the inability to size/resize, move and add images. I quess I was expecting something like Comic Life's abilities to frame graphic images my own way, not necessarily tied by some poncy "designer". In particular, I'm looking for a way to have a series of vertically-narrow, perhaps trapazoidal rather than rectangular, horizontal images. What does Blurb's BookSmart offer in this regard? I'll be looking at it myself tonight but I'd like a preview from someone who has been there, if possible - something to occupy my mind while I'm frittering away office hours...  . The lab eMac is stuck at 10.3.9 for the moment until I'm done with a piece of stats software that doesn't like 10.4... so I can't play with it here.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

rgray said:


> I have been following here because I have a project in mind and have become quite jaded with iPhoto's book production limitations. I have tried virtually every permutation and combination of themes. In general, my disappointment lies in the inability to size/resize, move and add images. I quess I was expecting something like Comic Life's abilities to frame graphic images my own way, not necessarily tied by some OpenDNS "designer". In particular, I'm looking for a way to have a series of vertically-narrow, perhaps trapazoidal rather than rectangular, horizontal images. What does Blurb's BookSmart offer in this regard? I'll be looking at it myself tonight but I'd like a preview from someone who has been there, if possible - something to occupy my mind while I'm frittering away office hours...  . The lab eMac is stuck at 10.3.9 for the moment until I'm done with a piece of stats software that doesn't like 10.4... so I can't play with it here.


Don't think it does weird shapes but the better options than iphoto for sure,, you'll need to download and play with it to get the idea,


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

marrmoo said:


> We order a book from Apple monthly.
> 
> We usually get them inside a week. 4 days seems to be the average turn around time .


what Shipping method do you select?


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

I see Blurb is offering free shipping (up to $7) for the next few days:
Free shipping until November 20th

Had it with the holiday hustle and bustle? Well then, sounds like a good time to avoid the winter chill, stay in, and get to work on your books.

We're seeing a few gift trends at Blurb. There are a lot of travel books coming in. (Those jet-setters are total gift-givers.) There are a ton of wedding books being made. (Stemming from all those 7-7-07 weddings.) And baby books are also on the rise. (It’s a good year to be a grandparent.)

Don’t forget that you get free shipping no matter what type of books you’re making. Finish them up this weekend to take advantage of the offer.

Get free shipping (up to $7)* on your next order when you use promotion code: *holidayfs*

This offer expires November 20th, just in time to get your books made for the holidays.

Disclaimer: I've never used Blurb. I'm just passing on the savings!


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

well, I first need to choose my photos, so I will be doing that in the next day or so then will decide which book to make.. this will depend on the supplied templates I guess to which one I choose.

I will check out iPhoto (Apple), Blurb and mypublisher


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

psxp said:


> ... I will check out iPhoto (Apple), Blurb and mypublisher


After checking them out, please let us know which software you preferred.


----------



## tomtom (Apr 13, 2007)

I ordered 2 iphoto books last Friday and they arrived today. Six days including a weekend. Basic delivery.
I ordered the hard backed versions and thought the quality was excellent. Thought the price was reasonable too at under $50 for a 24 page book delivered.

Tom


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Both my MyPublisher orders arrived within about 1 1/2 weeks. 

I am very happy with the quality from the publisher. 
(However, the deficiencies of my 3 MP camera are quite apparent in the large format book!)

I ordered the smaller, softcover, and the medium linen cover books.

The softcover books are also gorgeous, and the smaller images hide my focus problems.  

I will definitely order from MyPublisher again (as long as they keep sending out discount coupons!)

The only hair-in-the-cream was that Revenue F#&#ing Canada erroneously charged tax on one of the orders, and now I have to spend who-knows how long on the phone fighting with them to get the charge credited.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

*iPhoto book arrived!*

I did a 24 page book, 8" X 6" using iPhoto 6. The book got to my house in six days. The quality was superb and just blew me away (Of course my fabulous photos, blush, helped). Total cost 28 bucks including delivery by FedEx. Can't wait to upgrade to iPhoto 8 and make a hardcover with the printed dust covers. Didn't do the hard cover initially since iPhoto 6 is not capable and I didn't like a hard cover without the cover.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

a few weeks. i've never had any long delays in ordering photo books.


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

I decided to try MyPublisher first with it's "get 1 book free" promo and I have to say I'm happy with it, aside from hoping I had more time to work on the images, but quality is good and delivery was fast.

I worked on it on the afternoon of christmas day and sent it in before 6pm, as stated on their site, in order to get it shipped on/before the 28th. And what do you know, I got it on the morning of the 28th  I was scared I wasn't gonna get it before new year, but I did. Of course, it was shipping from NY to TO, so distance is close, but turnaround is quick.

Software was easy to use, though I have to say I wish they had more layout options as Blurb and that I was able to layout the book jacket more than just placing an image and text at the front, again like Blurb.

So with that note, I will be trying Blurb next for my pictures on my trip back home and compare the two.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

acc30 said:


> ... I will be trying Blurb next for my pictures on my trip back home and compare the two.


Although I am very happy with the books I got from MyPublisher, I still am interested in Blurb's quality. I look forward to you posting your thoughts after comparing.

The books I got from MyPublisher, I gave as gifts on Christmas Day, and I have never been happier with the reaction to a gift! 
As people were unwrapping the books, they at first thought I was giving them a framed, matted photo, and they were blown away at just that stage. When they saw that it was a hard-cover book filled with glossy, personal photos, they almost cried. :clap: 

'Gift Tears'; the best reaction one can hope for!


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

*Ready to do a hard cover book with covers!*

Although I had great success with my first non-hard cover book through iPhoto I can't do a hard cover with the dust cover unless I upgrade iLife which I won't do till I get a new iMac. Sooooo! Right now I think I will try MyPublisher or Blurb unless someone talks me out of it. I do stress quality prints since I am a pro graphic designer and amateur photographer. Any additional comments?


----------



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

Blurb! I did a 50 page album for my wife's birthday last week and it turned out very well. A group of pro photographers I know, who have tried various publishers, now use Blurb exclusively for their portfolios and promos. And we're talking photographers who are doing top end commercial work, several billing 7 figures, who really know reproduction. Having said that, given the cost of a Blurb book, don't expect quality equal to an art book but printing equal to or somewhat better than a consumer magazine, printed on heavier stock.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

*So far....*



lightbulb said:


> Blurb! I did a 50 page album for my wife's birthday last week and it turned out very well. A group of pro photographers I know, who have tried various publishers, now use Blurb exclusively for their portfolios and promos. And we're talking photographers who are doing top end commercial work, several billing 7 figures, who really know reproduction. Having said that, given the cost of a Blurb book, don't expect quality equal to an art book but printing equal to or somewhat better than a consumer magazine, printed on heavier stock.


the Blurb layout program I have just downloaded looks awesome. iPhoto 's quality came out better than I thought it would, is Blurb the same or better? In fact I see a half decent business using Blurb (program looks much better than iPhoto) for clients and friends. I will try Blurb next.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I like the Blurb software and the Blurb website.

Pikto is nice but I can't seem to open the software after downloading it.
I keep getting an error message when I try to unzip it, What a pain.
(It might not be Leopard compatible)

Pikto btw is a local Toronto outfit and would be a lot easier to get shipped to me.

Dave


----------



## Glipt (Aug 7, 2003)

I used the Aperture trial to create and order a photobook of our Ireland trip. Quality is very good and people are very impressed when they see it. All templates are totally customizable and text can be added anywhere on the page. It's got me spoiled though as everything else I've looked at isn't nearly as customizable.

Good news though. It seems that when the 30 days is up it will run again for another 30 days if you make a new user account.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

*Photo books!*



Glipt said:


> I used the Aperture trial to create and order a photobook of our Ireland trip. Quality is very good and people are very impressed when they see it. All templates are totally customizable and text can be added anywhere on the page. It's got me spoiled though as everything else I've looked at isn't nearly as customizable.
> 
> Good news though. It seems that when the 30 days is up it will run again for another 30 days if you make a new user account.


Checked out several links on Aperature books and I am impressed. Geeez! So much to choose from. I wonder if there is a easy/economical way to print books like any of these places, iPhoto, Aperature, Blurb do but using say InDesign or Quark? Or how but more simply printer pdf files. Of course I mean just one or more so books.


----------



## Glipt (Aug 7, 2003)

Check with a print shop. I have a friend that owns one and he said it can be done easily. Don't think it would be too much cheaper though. Aperture will export a PDF that a print shop can use. My book was $58 for 50 pages from Apple but that would probably ring in for less that $50 now with the higher loonie.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Glipt said:


> I used the Aperture trial to create and order a photobook of our Ireland trip. Quality is very good and people are very impressed when they see it. All templates are totally customizable and text can be added anywhere on the page. It's got me spoiled though as everything else I've looked at isn't nearly as customizable.
> 
> Good news though. It seems that when the 30 days is up it will run again for another 30 days if you make a new user account.


What a great find! :clap: Thanks. :clap: Being able to customise the templates is what I was looking for. iPhoto drove me crazy - couldn't adjust the layouts or anything. We had done 2 iPhoto books (which were excellent, btw) and I was getting bigger ideas for a particular project. I found this tutorial at Apple which tells all about layout custom work. Excellent! Absolutely, totally blows iPhoto, Blurb, MyPublisher, etc. out of the water. I filled in the form for the trial but haven't receiver my number yet. Where do I go to download??

EDIT: Just received my number and download link so question answered!!!  

Thanks again for this great heads up. :clap: :clap: 


JCCanuck said:


> Checked out several links on Aperature books and I am impressed. Geeez! So much to choose from. I wonder if there is a easy/economical way to print books like any of these places, iPhoto, Aperature, Blurb do but using say InDesign or Quark? Or how but more simply printer pdf files. Of course I mean just one or more so books.


Yes you could do this but all of the "little" stuff like allowance for binding and so on you would have to (know about and) do for yourself. You could do it in Pages even.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

I've had a book printed with Blurb it came out very well. I was happy with it. Shipping was a bit long, but it was also christmas rush time.


----------



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

rgray said:


> totally blows iPhoto, Blurb, MyPublisher, etc. out of the water. I


Mmm, are you sure? It doesn't sound like you've actually produced a book yet to be able to say the finished Aperture book is superior. The tutorial you posted certainly makes shows the Aperture book software to be very well thought out but Blurb's BookSmart app. is no slouch either.

A few more points: I think the Aperture book is limited to 1 size only, Blurb offers 3 sizes with the 8 X 10 size available in both landscape & portrait format. I didn't find the printing specs for Aperture books but I know the iPhoto books are not printed at 300 dpi like Blurb. And finally, my 50 page book cost $35 but I could have produced an 80 page book for the same $35. Aperture charges $30 for 20 pages ( 8 1/2 X 11) + .99 per page up to 100 pages max. You can order a 440 page 8 X 10 Blurb book for $80.

Be aware the Blurb 7 X 7 size is inferior in print quality to the larger sizes due to a different printing process.

And I have no relationship what so ever with Blurb.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

lightbulb said:


> Mmm, are you sure? It doesn't sound like you've actually produced a book yet to be able to say the finished Aperture book is superior. The tutorial you posted certainly makes shows the Aperture book software to be very well thought out but Blurb's BookSmart app. is no slouch either.


Indeed I have not yet finished a book in Aperture - started, but there is a ton of work to do. I have spent hours of work with my current concept in iPhoto, Blurb's and MyPublisher's software and all fail (for my purposes) because none of them allow any real page customisation. I need to have control over image box size and shape and only Aperture gives me that. We have done two great books in iPhoto so I do have a modicum of experience, but I want to go farther. In particular I need/want a series of vertically-narrow, horizontally-wide images boxes down a page that i just can't get in any of the other programs. 



lightbulb said:


> And I have no relationship what so ever with Blurb.


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

lightbulb said:


> Be aware the Blurb 7 X 7 size is inferior in print quality to the larger sizes due to a different printing process.


thanks for the heads up, I was thinking of doing a small project in this size too


Aperture does seem to have more freedom in layout, but then I think it'll make me want to lay everything out in ID instead. It'd be interesting to know how much it'll differ in cost... so please let us know when you've finished a book in aperture.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Pikto is a nice outfit as well according to my relatives that have been to their store,
I'll be checking them out to get some books made in the future.

I know...I mentioned it earlier in this thread,
Their software looks strange, It might be unfinished or it's meant to work in Tiger.

They are in the Distillery District of Toronto.



Dave


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

lightbulb said:


> And I have no relationship what so ever with Blurb.


I think I had dated a girl named Blurb once. LOL.

But seriously, I'll think I'll try Blurb next and then Aperature.
In some ways if someone needs total freedom then do it InDesign or Quark (which I have done for large quantity projects at work and at home), that's what there made for.


----------



## macman_canada (May 10, 2005)

*I have done several iPhoto books and I love them!!!!*

Hey there, everyone... Apple iPhoto books are the best I have found. I have looked a the others are they don;t compare. Easibilty etc... I just did one for my wife for Christmas. I uploaded it on the 13th of December at midnight and I had it delivered regular post (only option for Canada) $7.99 shipping, I received a notice from Apple on the 18th at 3:26pm that is had shipped and I received it on the 21st!!!! Fedex Air (2 day international, Apple says all International ship this way!!!) The quality was amazing, even better know they have included dust jackets that you can write an inside blurb on. I highly recommend them!!!!! $58CDN taxes in shipped for a 8.5" x 11" Hardcover/w dust cover and it had 39 pages.

macman_canada


----------

